# Sonata no. 8 op. 13 "pathetique" (Ludwig van Beethoven)



## Nivmizzet (Nov 27, 2012)

I first listened to it on my electric keyboard (all 3 movements) and it was so far the 2nd to best song (there's no such as first :/) I've ever heard. 

My 2nd most liked to 2nd least liked movements are listed:

2: first movement
3: second movement
4: third movement 

which surprisingly is in the order they are presented. The part where towards the end of the repeat when the allegro speed is introduced in the first movement is my favorite, the right hand moving up and the left hand moving down. 

Discuss.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I never really found it in my heart to enjoy the last movement very much.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

It's not a song.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"This well-written sonata is called Pathetique with justification, since it certainly has a passionate character. The A-flat major Adagio, which should never be played in a dragging style, is filled with beautifully-flowing melodiousness and also with modulation and good movement. The soul is wrapped in calm and comfort. From this it is re-awakened by the Rondo's first Allegro note, so that the main feeling on which the sonata is based is carried through. This gives the sonata unity and inner life and thus real aesthetic value.
...
It is known that the Viennese public shows much enthusiasm for music and warmly supports it. It must be pleased that it can call many excellent artists their own. Herr van Beethoven is one of these, and we hope that he will enrich us with many more products of his genius and diligence."

AMZ, 1800


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hah, welcome to the exciting world of the Beethoven Piano sonatas...

I would like to be there to watch your face when you first hear another of the more famous sonatas, his Op. 53, "Waldstein"
... Here it is, played on a piano from Beethoven's era - a 'period instrument'
Ronald Brautigam, Pianoforte








final 3rd movement.... (ad on link alert)





Enjoy.

at a varied (slower) tempo, by a master musician, Claudio Arrau, piano


----------



## Petwhac (Jun 9, 2010)

PetrB said:


> Hah, welcome to the exciting world of the Beethoven Piano sonatas...
> 
> I would like to be there to watch your face when you first hear another of the more famous sonatas, his Op. 53, "Waldstein"
> ... Here it is, played on a piano from Beethoven's era - a 'period instrument'
> ...


Thanks for posting that "Waldstein". Phew what a tempo! It's a piece I must have heard hundreds of times but with each interpretation something new is brought out in it. The fertility of the guy's imagination (LvB's) is astounding.
I will be checking out more Brautigam versions.

To Nivmizzet, many more gems await you.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

PetrB said:


> Hah, welcome to the exciting world of the Beethoven Piano sonatas...
> 
> I would like to be there to watch your face when you first hear another of the more famous sonatas, his Op. 53, "Waldstein"
> ... Here it is, played on a piano from Beethoven's era - a 'period instrument'
> ...


Brautigam and Mustonen seem to have complimentary imaginations. In recent years their interpretations, while both deviating from 'central', take interesting paths. I can represent them graphically as the outer tines of a hayfork, modified to have sloping 'shoulders'.


----------



## Nivmizzet (Nov 27, 2012)

violadude said:


> It's not a song.


I realize that I fail on that part. It was a derp of my own.



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I never really found it in my heart to enjoy the last movement very much.


Indeed. I don't like the 3rd movement as much, it's just not as good as the first or 2nd.



PetrB said:


> Hah, welcome to the exciting world of the Beethoven Piano sonatas...
> 
> I would like to be there to watch your face when you first hear another of the more famous sonatas, his Op. 53, "Waldstein"
> ... Here it is, played on a piano from Beethoven's era - a 'period instrument'
> ...


As much as I would like to listen to them, unfortunately, youtube is blocked by a proxy at my house. Could you give me the names for the compositions?

edit: just realized they might be all the same piece...
Sorry about that.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

It's nice but I prefer 'Waldstein' sonata.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Great sonata. I'm learning the second and third movement at the moment  

I do prefer Waldstein and No7 (d major).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Waldstein is my favourite too.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I never really found it in my heart to enjoy the last movement very much.


Perhaps you've been hearing like this:






And not like this:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

violadude said:


> It's not a song.


Isn't it?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Kieran said:


> Isn't it?


It is in my church!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

And if you haven't had enough . . .


----------

